# Accessing NFS share with different interfaces [SOLVED]

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Hello forum-ers, I bega  a large backup (around 20+ or 30+ gigabytes), using this time and for the first time a mounted NFS share on my local desktop for the destination file to be saved.  I am using fsarchiver as the bare metal recovery software, and it is currently running over the wifi on my local network.  After an entire day, I see the progress is closing in, but still could have a long way to go...I have no way of knowing at this point based on how the backup software actually works (copying only some of the bits from the disk and leaving others behind...i think) 

I have done the following:

1)  established ethernet links between the two machines

2) updated the nfs exports file in /etc/exports to allow connections from both the wireless and ethernet networks (simultaneous)

The problem seems like it is happening at the point of the transfer, which would mean it could be any of the various aspects involved in the complex situation, including wifi, routing, NFS, transfer, or as I suspect a combination. My questions:

Q1) My experience when backing up the same disk locally (which is how I estimated the roughly the size estimate) is about 20-30 minutes to complete, or 1 hour tops.  What could be causing the extreme slowness?  Could it be just the wifi?  Is that NFS?  Or is it the combo of NFS over wifi (are there some complications with this mix)?  

Q2) Would the transfer likely be any faster in the case of an ethernet connection?  My guess is yes, but I have nothing to base that off of at the moment.

Q3) If I were to want to continue from the current backup, which seems like asking a lot (I know) but would suspending the process, and then reconnecting to the nfs share before resuming be a sound way to go about the connection to ensure it is in fact an ethernet over NFS instead of wifi over NFS.

Please let me know what else I can include before I attempt to check in on the status of this very long backup and perhaps do have to start it over :>

Suggestions are welcomed. Thanks!

In terms of the network itself, though, since it really seems pretty ok.  I mean connections can drop at times (rarely) on my wireless router, but that is expected. I don't believe any real routing or networking is the answer I'm looking for in this case.  NFS file shares and using them to backup large files over the network.

EDIT: Marking this as Solved because the backup has ended and there is no point in trying at this point any futher.

----------

